# New classical music channel on Youtube



## mclassic (Feb 28, 2017)

I have noticed that there weren't many channels on youtube that posted quality classical music consistently, so i figured that i could do that.
I will try to upload on a daily basis, videos with classical music and interesting and fun visuals.
Channel is fairly new so right now it doesen't have a lot of videos.
I invite you to look at my work and if you like it and want to support me, you can subscribe, it will mean a lot to me!
I am also open for any suggestions, if there is a specific composition that you want to see, you are more than welcome to tell me !
The channel is called Modern Classic, and here is the link :
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCevoCqXj8B87BRfv-Vek61g


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I do think you mean, music you like am I right?


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Pugg said:


> I do think you mean, music you like am I right?


Nothing wrong with that, I think!


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

mclassic said:


> The channel is called Modern Classic


This peaked* my interest. Then I saw what you posted so far: Fuer Elise and Peer Gynt. Oh dear.

* should be piqued - thanks for the correction.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Art Rock said:


> This peaked my interest. Then I saw what you posted so far: Fuer Elise and Peer Gynt. Oh dear.


This is what I mean



KenOC said:


> Nothing wrong with that, I think!


See above.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

"Piqued" please! If somebody starts a channel with music they like (and so do a lot of other people in this case) then that's great. If people have different tastes, there's a lot of stuff elsewhere. You can even start your own channel!


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I have no problem with someone starting a channel, but to call it "*Modern classic*" and then start with this, sorry, that's simply wrong.


----------



## mclassic (Feb 28, 2017)

Oh ok, let me explain
The reason why I uploaded those songs first, is because their "popularity", they are not that long, and right now i don't have audience, and i'm trying to build it. Like it, or not, those are the songs that everybody knows, and if you don't like it, then I would advise you not to visit my channel, for at least a month, because I will be posting more pieces like that. I do plan to post more "serious" pieces but it will take time.
What you can do for me right now is give me suggestions, what would you like to see/hear in the future
Thank you !


----------



## pcnog11 (Nov 14, 2016)

It would be great if the music you posted have a short history on the piece. Some of the other site have that, that would create an interest of grabbing people's attention to listen on.


----------



## mclassic (Feb 28, 2017)

There is a little something about the piece in the description, but for the future videos i'll try to expand it. 
Thank you on your suggestion, I appreciate it


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Mozart rondo "Alla turca"


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Prokofiev "Dances of the Knights."


----------

